# MECA: TN State Finals Sept 26th. Murfreesboro, Tn. 3x.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-26-10TN.pdf

Anyone going?

I'm gonna try my best to make it.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I should be able to make this show. I know I will be be uber tired due to the Auburn vs. South Carolina game but I want some good judge time on my box. And happy early Birthday there good buddy.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, bud!


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm planning on going if work allows. Its been crazy lately. I just gotta tune some before Sunday and clean the car and its ready.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Blake and I will be there. Whether or not I drive my own car is up for debate.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

How you going to hurry home if needed? lulz


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good call, man. 

I think I'll be driving my own car, though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just now calling it a night. Got my new pillars done. No tune at all and they show promise. 
I'll see you guys in a few hours...


----------

